# RH Cube Stereo 20 oder 22 Zoll



## desktop (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

will mir ein Stereo zulegen. Hab bisher ein Giant TranceX in L, das Teil hat ein 61er OR. Bin 189cm und hab ne 92er SL. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage 20 oder 22 Zoll.

Man kann kaum ein 22er im Laden finden.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Beppe (26. Oktober 2011)

Frag mal snooze. Er hat ziemlich genau seine Masse und ist afaik mit seinem 20 Stereo zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (27. Oktober 2011)

kann man erechnen. 92*0,226 =20,79 ZOLL.würde dir also auch zu nem 20er raten.fahre selbst auch eins,bei 185cm und sl 85


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (28. Oktober 2011)

Deine Rechnung ist etwas falsch ausgewertet, da du davon ausgehst, dass die Cube Rahmengrößen den tatsächlichen Sitzrohrlängen entsprechen.

beim Cube Stereo gilt:
22 Zoll, 53,5 cm Sitzrohr: 53,5 / 2,54 = 21,06 Zoll
20 Zoll, 49 cm Sitzrohr: 49 / 2,54 = 19,26 Zoll

Damit liegst du deutlich näher am 22"-Rahmen.
Hinzu kommt weiterhin, dass die Hinterbaudämpfung ja ein paar mm beim Draufsetzen nachgibt, der Rahmen wird also nochmal kleiner.

Liegt natürlich auch immer an den persönlichen Vorlieben mit der Rahmengröße. Aber wenn der Rahmen zu klein ist (wäre 20" in deinem Fall m.M. nach), sitzt man einfach nicht mehr angenehm drauf. Und man fährt doch auch mit einem Stereo prozentual mehr Strecke und weniger anspruchsvolle Trails, auf denen man aus dem Sattel geht, wo der kleinere Rahmen von Vorteil wäre.


----------



## desktop (28. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem absackenden Hinterbau hab ich bei meinem jetzigen Giant. Merke ich deutlich. Wenn das Rad steht denkt man, wow, wie weit die Stütze draußen ist. Wenn ich dann drauf sitze un in der Ebende im Sitzen in die Pedalöe haue denk ich, dass der Rahmen zu klein wäre.


----------



## Xooldman (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin ein paar Zentimeter kleiner, mit etwas weniger Schrittlänge, fahre aber trotzdem einen 22er Rahmen und bin super zufrieden damit. Natuerlich ist das nicht die Downhill-Maschine aber auf etwas laengeren Touren gefaellt mir die Sitzposition wesentlich besser. Ich fahre einen etwas kuerzeren Vorbau als der serienmaessige Syntace. Das hat fuer mich dann noch etwas das Handling verbessert.
Wenn du einen 22er testen moechtest und in Leipzig oder Umgebung wohnst, kann man sich vielleicht irgendwo treffen. Dann kannst du mein Stereo mal testen.


----------



## desktop (29. Oktober 2011)

Danke für das Angebit, komme jedoch aus der Nähe von Köln.


----------



## schoeppi (31. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst beide nehmen.

Der Unterschied in der Länge ist nur 5 mm +/- zum trance, das macht nicht soo den Unterschied.

Allerdings würde ich nie und nimmer ein TranceX gegen ein Stereo tauschen.
Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.

Auf KEINEN FALL kann man sowas errechnen.
Die Rahmengrösse nur an der Sitzrohrlänge festzumachen ist fatal.
Genau das passiert aber beim errechnen.
Ausserdem wird der Rahmen beim draufsetzen auch nicht kleiner, es ist ja kein Gelenk im Sattelrohr.
Der Abstand vom Sattel zur Kurbel bleibt natürlich unverändert, die Bodenfreiheit ändert sich.


----------



## desktop (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

natürlich wird der Rahmen nicht kleiner. Aber der Sitzwinkel verändert sich durch die stark herausgefahrene Sattelstütze doch. Der Sitzwinkel wird flacher. Dann tritt man eher von hinten. So jedenfalls mein Gefühl. Hab jetzt gestern nochmals exakt gemessen und komme auf eine 93er SL.


----------



## desktop (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi schoeppi,

Ich such halt was mit 140-150 mm Federweg. Haste da ne bessere Empfehlung als ein Stereo?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (31. Oktober 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ausserdem wird der Rahmen beim draufsetzen auch nicht kleiner, es ist ja kein Gelenk im Sattelrohr.
> Der Abstand vom Sattel zur Kurbel bleibt natürlich unverändert, die Bodenfreiheit ändert sich.


Haha, fail meinerseits. 
Ziemlich dumme Behauptung von mir.

Aber nichtsdestotrotz würde ich zum 22"-Rahmen raten, fahre selbst mit 89 cm Schrittlänge einen 22"-Cube-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi desktop,
sprech snooze auch gleich auf unsere diesjährige Auffahrt zum Tuxer Joch an, d.h. auf die Klettereigenschaften des Bikes mit vollem AX Rucksack ;-)


----------



## Beppe (31. Oktober 2011)

Die Rahmenhoehe ist rel. unwichtig, ausser  dass ein  kurzes Sitzrohr ein flacheres Oberrohr ermöglicht, was wesentliche Vorteile mit sich bringt. Der Unterschied der Oberrohrlaenge ist bei den 2 Groessen nur 1cm, die Sitzrohrlaenge jedoch 35 mm. Ausserdem kommt das 1cm kuerzere Steuerrohr all denen entgegen, die gerne klettern. Wir haben z.B. unsere Spacer rausgeschmissen.


LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Deine Rechnung ist etwas falsch ausgewertet, da du davon ausgehst, dass die Cube Rahmengrößen den tatsächlichen Sitzrohrlängen entsprechen.
> 
> beim Cube Stereo gilt:
> 22 Zoll, 53,5 cm Sitzrohr: 53,5 / 2,54 = 21,06 Zoll
> ...


----------



## desktop (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi Beppe,

Was für ne RH fährst Du denn, vor allem bei welcher SL.


----------



## Beppe (31. Oktober 2011)

Auchn 20er bei 186/89


----------



## schoeppi (1. November 2011)

@desktop: ja, hab ich.

Scott Genius. Durch die variable Geometrie und das deutlich geringere Gewicht wesentlich bessere Klettereigenschaften, dazu noch Twin-Lock.
Bergab geht genauso viel wie beim Stereo.
Unterm Strich das klar bessere Bike.


----------



## schoeppi (1. November 2011)

Achso, Deine Rahmenhöhe beim Genius wäre L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (4. November 2011)

So,

schau mir morgen ein Genius 40 aus 2011 in L an. Bin da aber skeptisch ob ein Ler da passt.


----------



## desktop (6. November 2011)

So, hab jetzt mal das Genius in L probefahren können. Mit meiner 93SL reicht die 400mm Sasttelstütze, die am Rad verbaut ist nicht aus, um auf meine ideale Sattelposition zu kommen. Bräuchte dann ne 450 bzw, ne 480er Sattelstütze. Brauche von tretlagermitte bis Oberkante Sattel ca. 78-79cm. Hätte dann auf dem Ler Rahmen vom Genius ne ultra Überhöhung. Das Genius in XL konnte ich auch fahren. Da ist das OR direkt 3cm länger +100 Vorbau ist das eher ne Position für Touren. Könnte man natürlich durch nen 60er bzw. 75er Vorbau ein wenig ausgleichen. Bin mit meinem Latain fast am Ende. Beim Cube Stereo müsste es jedoch definitiv ein 22er sein. Das ist mal sicher. Was nun?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (6. November 2011)

desktop schrieb:


> ...Brauche von tretlagermitte bis Oberkante Sattel ca. 78-79cm...


Wie? - So wenig?
Mit ca. 89 cm Schrittlänge habe ich da auch 79 cm.
Du hast dann wohl keine Klickies, oder?
Mit Klickies kommt der Sattel schnell nochmal 1-2 cm raus.

Das Genius XL ist ja mit 640 mm Oberrohr schon richtig gestreckt.
Aber die 500 mm Sitzrohrlänge sollten es für dich schon sein (Mein LTD hat eine Sitzrohrlänge von 540 mm  - und ich bin kleiner als du).
Dann mach dir eben wie du schon gesagt hast nen 70er Vorbau dran und nimm dazu evtl. noch eine nicht gekröpfte Sattelstütze.


----------



## desktop (7. November 2011)

Mit nem 70er Vorbau kann ich natürlich von der Streckung gut was wegbekommen. Bleiben dann noch 1cm mehr Reach übrig, da das L nen 90er Vorbau drauf hat. Also: 64cm + 7cm Vorbau = 71cm - (61cm + 9cm Vorbau) = 1cm. Wär ja verkraftbar. Das XL hat dann ein 50er Sitzrohr. Dürfte dann auch passen. Ist wahrscheinlich sinniger als auf ein XL ne 480 Sattelstütze mit dem Resultat saumäßiger Überhöhung zu fahren. Echt schwierig.


----------



## Matze. (8. November 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @desktop: ja, hab ich.
> 
> Scott Genius. Durch die variable Geometrie und das deutlich geringere Gewicht wesentlich bessere Klettereigenschaften, dazu noch Twin-Lock.
> Bergab geht genauso viel wie beim Stereo.
> Unterm Strich das klar bessere Bike.





Wenn es einem liegt, bei mir ist es bei der Probefahrt klar ausgeschieden.


Was verstehst Du unter einer variablen Geometrie


----------



## schoeppi (8. November 2011)

Matze. schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du unter einer variablen Geometrie



Im Gegensatz zum Stereo (und den meissten anderen Bikes) kann man beim Genius den Dämpfer in seinem Federweg verändern.
Und zwar von 150mm auf 95mm. Dadurch verringert sich auch der SAG und das Bike wird am Heck quasi angehoben. Nennt sich Traction-Mode.
Das in Verbinung mit dem Absenken der Gabel ist beim Klettern eine sehr grosse Hilfe.
Das ganze passiert über den Twin-Lock Hebel vom Lenker aus.
Komplett gelockt geht natürlich auch (noch).


----------



## Matze. (8. November 2011)

> Im Gegensatz zum Stereo (und den meissten anderen Bikes) kann man beim Genius den Dämpfer in seinem Federweg verändern.
> Und zwar von 150mm auf 95mm.



Das ist mir klar,




> Dadurch verringert sich auch der SAG und das Bike wird am Heck quasi angehoben. Nennt sich Traction-Mode.



Das "Einsacken" ist doch bei den meisten Bikes inzwischen gar kein Problem mehr, ich sehe da nur geringe Vorteile, zumal eine zu große Änderung der Geo ja inzwischen nicht mehr angeboten wird (wie etwa das ETA von Marzocchi) bei 120mm FW wird ja selbst auf die Gabelverstellung verzichtet.

Technisch gesehen ist das Ganze natürlich eine herausragende Leistung und auch ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal


----------



## desktop (8. November 2011)

Bei mir sind jetzt das Genius und das Stereo in der engen Wahl. Das Genius in L hat mit 47,5cm schon ein relativ kurzes OR für meine SL. Das XL ist aber definitiv vom OR her zu lang. Eine für mich bessere Geo hätte das Stereo in 20 Zoll. 49er Sitzrohr und kurzes OR. Wäre eigentlich passender für meine langen Beine und meinen relativ kurzen Oberkörper. Ich fand dieses Dämpferspektrum beim Genius schon gut. Man ist halt vom Lenker aus sehr flexibel. Ob das in der Praxis wirklich eine solche Rolle spielen wird? Diese Technik im Dämpfer ist halt wahrscheinlich auch ein wenig anfälliger könnte ich mir vorstellen. Entscheidung muss ich nun treffen, bevor die Angebote noch weg sind.


----------



## alcapone (8. November 2011)

Also wenn Du Dich fürs Stereo entscheidest, würde ich Dir zum 20" raten.

Ich bin selbst 1,85m, SL 89 cm und fühle mich auf meinem 20" Stereo pudelwohl. Ich denke, auch mit 3 cm mehr passt das ganz gut.


----------



## desktop (8. November 2011)

Beim Stereo nehm ich auf alle Fälle das 20 Zoll. Das passt schon. Man lässt sich jedoch von der Dämpfertechnik des Genius leicht in den Bann ziehen. Ist schon ne feine Sache. Gäbe es das Genius mit 49-50er Sitzrohr und 61er OR hätte ich mich auch schon entscheiden. Aber die Geo muss schon passen. Ich denke das Stereo geht bergab und bergauf auch gut ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (8. November 2011)

Weis jemand ob beim StereoTeam aus 2011 ne Steckachse vorne ist?


----------



## snooze (8. November 2011)

laut Beschreibung von h+s und den Fotos dort ja, 15mm.


----------



## Beppe (8. November 2011)

@desktop: falls Du in Bonn kaufst, nimm gleich ne Reverb mit und scheu dich nicht davor, ordentl. zu feilschen


----------



## desktop (9. November 2011)

Kann man da auch stationär kaufen in Bonn?


----------



## schoeppi (9. November 2011)

Ja, kann man. Die haben ja auch einen grossen Laden.
Und das man vor Ort gut über Preise reden kann hab ich schon öfter gehört.

Bergab geht das Stereo auf jeden Fall sehr gut, bergauf aber nicht.
Da zollt man dem hohen Gewicht und der Geometrie schon Tribut.

In jedem Fall wird es doch sehr viel mühsamer als beim hervorragenden Trance das Du gewohnt bist.
Beim Genius aber nicht.
Aus genau diesem Grund habe ich es ja auch genommen.
Ich kannte das Trance X und wollte mehr Federweg ohne dabei aber zuviel  Gewicht und mässige Uphill Eigenschaften in Kauf nehmen zu müssen.
Da ging kein Weg am Genius vorbei.

@Matze: natürlich ist das Einsacken kein Problem. Es ist ja gewollt da es benötigt wird und Sinn macht. Wenn man ein 150mm Fahrwerk so abstimmt das man den Federweg auch nutzt, also relativ soft, ist der Sag eben auch recht gross. Und entsprechend gross ist auch der Unterschied wenn man in den Traction-Mode geht.
Dabei wird ja nicht nur der Federweg verändert sondern auch das Anprechverhalten des Dämpfers. Er wird dann sehr progressiv, zunächst äusserts sensibel um dann deutlich zu verhärten. Genau das was man beim Klettern braucht. Wurzeln und sonstiges wird ausgebügelt und das HR bleibt am Boden, kein drüberhüpfen.
Deshalb heisst das auch so.
Ich müsste mir mal den Spass machen und zählen wie oft ich verstelle beim Fahren.
Andauernd eigentlich, ist schon ne tolle Sache.


----------



## schoeppi (9. November 2011)

So ein Genius ist übrigens durchaus auch renntauglich


----------



## desktop (9. November 2011)

Das Genius ist ohne Frage ein tolles Bike. Nur die Geo des Ler wäre wirklich ein großer Kompromiss für mich. Werde mal in Bonn das Stereo unter die Lupe nehmen und testen. Das Genius ist in der aktuellen Bike getestet. Der Rahmen ist halt mittlerweile ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen.


----------



## Beppe (9. November 2011)

Soh, meine 2 Cent zu den Klettereigenschaften vom Stereo:

Das Tuxerjoch (um mal  ein Beispiel zu nennen) sind wir (2 Stereos) auf unserem diesjaerigen AX vom Gaiseljoch kommend mit kurzem Powerbarstop an der Mittelstation in einem Streifen gefahren (nur einmal ausgeklickt und angehalten, natuerlich mit komplettem Gepaeck im Rucksack).

Schau dir mal das Profil von dem Hubbel an und entscheide selbst, ob man mit dem Rad klettern kann oder nicht.




schoeppi schrieb:


> Ja, kann man. Die haben ja auch einen grossen Laden.
> Und das man vor Ort gut über Preise reden kann hab ich schon öfter gehört.
> 
> Bergab geht das Stereo auf jeden Fall sehr gut, bergauf aber nicht.
> ...


----------



## schoeppi (10. November 2011)

Ich habe nicht bezweifelt das es geht.
Man kann mit jedem Rad klettern.
Im Winter fahr ich mit nem 12 Jahre alten Giant Boulder mit 21 GÃ¤ngen, Stahlrahmen, Schutzblechen und satten 15 kg. Gewicht.
Beinahe die gleichen Strecken wie im Sommer auch.
Auch damit komm ich oben an.

Nur eben lange nicht so gut. 

Warum es sich unnÃ¶tig schwer machen?

Das Stereo hat dem Genius gegenÃ¼ber in keinem Punkt einen Vorteil, nur Nachteile.
Vorausgesetzt man kommt mit der Geomtrie hin.

Ãbrigens sagt die Bike:
Das neue Stereo bringt mÃ¤chtig FahrspaÃ bergab.
Durch das hohe Gewicht â schwerstes Fahrwerk, schwere LaufrÃ¤der â hÃ¤lt sich der SpaÃ beim Klettern Ã­n Grenzen. 

Im Vergleich dazu zum Genius:
Bergauf sorgen die sportliche Sitzposition und der Traction-Mode fuÌr  eine effiziente KraftuÌbertragung. Mit offenem Fahrwerk geht bergab die  Post ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (10. November 2011)

Du hast nicht verstanden, auf was ich hinaus wollte. Vielleicht hab ich mich auch nicht deutlich genug ausgedrueckt. Mit dem Rad kommt man auch die ganz ganz steilen Dinger hoch, Anstiege bei denen Traktion wichtig ist und die Prozente deutlich und stetig über 20 liegen. Also solche Monster, auf denen man sich bei 15% erholen kann...

Weisst du jetzt was ich meine?

Lange Anstiege sind sowieso kein Prob, hohe hm-Pensen auch nicht.

Und darauf was in der Bravo steht.... 

http://tinyurl.com/blqfnam




schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht bezweifelt das es geht.
> Man kann mit jedem Rad klettern.
> Im Winter fahr ich mit nem 12 Jahre alten Giant Boulder mit 21 Gängen, Stahlrahmen, Schutzblechen und satten 15 kg. Gewicht.
> Beinahe die gleichen Strecken wie im Sommer auch.
> ...


----------



## schoeppi (11. November 2011)

Iss ja gut Beppe, bist ziemlich stolz auf Eure Tour, das hab ich verstanden. 
Ist ja auch kein Pappenstiel.
Erst recht da ihr das mit Stereos gefahren seid, das machts ja nicht leichter


----------



## Beppe (11. November 2011)

Jetzt ziehs doch nicht ins Lächerliche, nur weil du offenbar son Bravojünger bist und bikes, die du nicht besitz, vom hören sagen aburteilst.


----------



## schoeppi (11. November 2011)

Tu ich ja nicht, wie kommst Du darauf?


Auch wenn ichs nicht besitze bzw. besessen habe heisst das doch nicht das ichs nicht kenne.
Ich bin schon Stereo gefahren, in den Alpen.


----------

